# Looks like another abnormally cold winter for UK this year



## Carolinian (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.timesharetalk.co.uk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12567


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 20, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> http://www.timesharetalk.co.uk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12567



It's no colder than it normally is.  I've just put the heating on for the first time and that's not bad going for mid october (Southern England).  

It wasn't particularly cold last winter we just had some heavy snowfalls which caused massive disruption.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 21, 2010)

The analysis is from the owner of TimeshareTalk, a Brit who is quoting UK meteorologists.  As to last winter, I posted a number of articles from the _Daily Telegraph_ of london which did attest to how cold that winter was.


----------

